# Anti Brexit March



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I went along to try and further my reportage experience. Thoroughly enjoyed it.

IMG_2033 by Nick Brennan, on Flickr

IMG_2074 by Nick Brennan, on Flickr

IMG_2145 by Nick Brennan, on Flickr

IMG_2217 by Nick Brennan, on Flickr

IMG_2209 by Nick Brennan, on Flickr

IMG_2028 by Nick Brennan, on Flickr


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Glad you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

bradleymarky said:


> Glad you enjoyed yourself.


Thanks it was a learning curve


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Did it work has it been cancelled


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Some great pics. No. 4 is superb.

Is that Les Dennis taking a phone pic in no.3


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Hahahaha I just noticed that!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Still..........it was a day out for ya


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

:lol::lol::lol: Looks as if it was a nice day anyway judging by the blue sky in some of the photos.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Posted by mistake!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

bigmac3161 said:


> Did it work has it been cancelled


lol

As if it was going to make a blind bit of difference.

Until something starts to affect the number of votes for a party don't look for any change of direction.

We don't like the result, can we have another go please?

They should perhaps ask the nearly 13million who didn't vote why?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

This this the photography section though, it's not so much the subject that is important here, but the content. 

People photographing protests and the like are reporters, capturing a moment, they don't have to agree or disagree with the situation. 

I think Nick has done a great job.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I've been sitting here deliberately only replying to photographic comments. I'm sure There's lots of threads dedicated to Brexit in off topic.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Chill folks ''twas only a joke the world hasn't ended cause of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice set Nick.....esp like the last two. 😉


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Clock and flag the best one for me.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

My apologies, I didn't look at the section you are in.

I guess the last one is I am taking my toys and going home?


----------

